# What rabbit breed, lionheads?



## violets934 (May 26, 2010)

Hi 

I wonder if you could give me your views on what breed is best to get?

I used to have an adorable continential giant rabbit, however he lost his life early while we were on holiday due to common fits which the giants have, because they have the same size organs as a usual bunny but a huge body which can't cope.

I was thinking of getting a couple of lionhead rabbits, what are your thoughts on their health etc?

I want healthy long live bunnies lovely home waiting


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

so sorry to hear about your bun

the fact that giants dont live as long as other rabbits is the only thing im fretting about about getting my 2 next week

i have 7 lionheads at the moment and they are excalent rabbits so loving and easy going, they do require more grooming then other rabbits though, so you need to have the extra time to run a brush over them to remove any lugs cat slicker brushes work best.


----------



## Sweetheart (Dec 19, 2010)

I have a big bun and a smaller one and they have both been healthy. I think that if you go online and visit some websites and really learn about the different breeds you'll come up with the right breed for you. The truth is health problems can come up with any type of bun so you should be ready.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a dutch and a dwarf lop pair right now, plus a single netherland dwarf that will be bonded with the other 2 when she is spayed.

All of them are very relaxed and tame, wonderful buns.

I must say though my lop is probably the most chilled out of them all! 
Oh and they are all in perfect health. Sydnee and Angel are 6years and 7years old and have never had any problems at all.
Pippin is only 9 weeks and she seems fine so far!

I guess the only thing with lionheads is they need extra grooming.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Dutches are the healthiest breed of rabbit. They have very few health problems. Lops can get dental problems, rexes get sore hocks, heart problems, lionheads can get dental problems too.


----------



## fluffybordercollie (Jan 18, 2011)

I keep quite a few different breeds of rabbit including lion heads and continentals. I have found the friendliest are the continentals they follow us around everywhere, it is just the life span. Lionheads are good to never had a problem with our 2 soppy as anything. We have a couple of english and they are really loving I would say if you want a bunny that doesn't need a lot of grooming and will sit with you for ages it's gotta be an english although they have been known to get dental problems occasionally I haven't had a problem. They can be hard to get hold of though.

Hope you find the right bunny for you


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

giants are generally more laid back and less timid than little buns. 

I wouldnt worry too much about breed. I would just go visit your nearest rescue centre and fall in love with the rabbits that have the personality you are looking for.

lionheads need daily grooming, so they are much harder to leave with neighbors/friends


----------



## violets934 (May 26, 2010)

Thank you all for your feedback :thumbup:


----------

